# samba probleme



## webhoster (21. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein grosses Problem. Ich will einen Linux Domäneserver betreiben mit Suse9.1 Samba 3.02

So  alles hat geklappt. Doch ich kann mit keinem Sambauser einen XP Pro. Rechner anmelden. Der noch nicht in der Domäne eingebunden wurde. Ich konfiguriere mit webmin.

Kann mir einer helfen

Gruß
Holger


----------

